# I need help selling my bow



## MTelkslayer (Dec 15, 2008)

Can anyone here help me price my 05 martin saber SE pro series bow, i want to list it in the classified or ebay


----------



## CrunchTime (Mar 22, 2009)

How much did you pay for it?

If you get 2/3's or half the price for a 4 year old bow I would think you are doing good.

Maybe you could bring it to a local archery shop and work out a deal with the owner that if he could sell it for you, you could give him a % of the sale.


----------



## smitz8500 (Apr 14, 2009)

theres a few going off on ebay right now
Watch them then price from there


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*Prices*

Log in to Ebay, then used the advanced search option to search the "completed listings". You'll be able to find what others sold for.

Godd luck.


----------

